# Will not sleep in hide.



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

I change his set up a little changed the dirt in his hide. Now he will not go in his hide lol. Does it really matter if he sleeps inside his hide or not as long as he is warm.


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter where they sleep. Neither of my tortoises sleep in their hides, I wish I would have known that before 
i spent forty bux on half log hides! They just stick their heads in a corner and fall asleep!


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

I tries all night to get him in I should left it the way it was


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2012)

Leave him alone, offer the choice for the hide when he wants to use it he will.


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2012)

You can always get some silk plants (you can get em at the .99 cent store) and get enough that you can sink them in a jar/tub with soil---then soak the soil--this will weight the plants down and also provide a little moisture in the air  and arrange the plants to make a canopy for the little one to hide under and the jar/tub can be something that he hides behind as well...so a hiding barrier and overhead cover---I believe you have a glass enclosure, right? so watch which corner your tort gravitates towards and place your plant set up on that side of the enclosure (but leave enough room for your tort to tuck in behind the set up and still have room to walk around it completely)...perhaps he does not agree with where you want him to sleep----maybe does not feel right to him.....direction does play in a spot of comfort---the CDTs are very directional with where they sleep and which direction they do sleep on their spots...it is very fascinating....

Also, if he does not like the hide---you can eventually remove it and that frees up some walking about floor space....


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

He once loved it till I cleaned the dirt from it added new dirt.
But I did leave him it is his home hes to do as he wished.
I have a large banana plant he decided to make shelter under 
hes happy im happy.

I do have the glass setup I know his favourite corner right side behind his aloe. 
I have a few plants in side it Aloe, banana tree, palm looking thing ( its safe i posted while back) and opuntia growing nicely

I moved his water dish and his food dish just traded locations. That seemed to spark his interest haha he seemed to study the area big time after. ( wheres my food going basically )


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2012)

> I moved his water dish and his food dish just traded locations. That seemed to spark his interest haha he seemed to study the area big time after. ( wheres my food going basically )



You have stimulated his mind....good job  subtle but effective....


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

I took what Madkins had said to me about boredom and used it haha


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2012)

> I took what Madkins had said to me about boredom and used it haha



LOL...some folks actually put "toys" in the tort enclosures....balls to ram and knock around and other items tort safe....

One of the Redfoot Torts here is a rammer....needless to say he is a lone tort in his own enclosure...he seems to thrive on the opportunity to ram the big bad hand that reaches into his enclosure anywhere near his food flat....what he does not know is that the big bad hand is attached to me and I personally think it is awesome, such attitude..however, if the hand picks him up he is like wooohooo let me stretch my head out so she can rub my neck...hahaha...so funny....


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

haha what a nerd.

I might try the ball


----------



## ascott (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe I am too...thinking about getting a box of multi colored balls...then I can see which one he likes the best...have to make it fun for me tooooooo.....


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh good Idea maybe he will choose a colour of his own choice and stick with it. mix them up see if he sees it and goes for it.


----------

